# FS: 1981 Dasher Diesel 1.6L L4



## HBDasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Selling my 1981 Dasher Diesel 1.6. Current Location Mesa Arizona 121xxx miles 4 speed manual email for more info @ [email protected]


----------



## HBDasher (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pics For You Guys!*


----------

